# Alternatives to Zxprexa



## EDCIJB (May 10, 2012)

My wife has been going to the gym and working out for at least a hour six days a week but still hasn't lost any weight. She is trying harder than ever. She told me that her doctor said that Zxprexa can cause weight gain. She is tired of people thinking that she is pregnant. I also don't find this extra weight very attractive. Does anyone have any suggestions on maybe some other medications that are good for treating depression but without the weight gain?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Technically Zyprexa isn't an antidepressant, it's a anti-psychotic drug. I use it on occasion myself for bipolarism.

Abilify is a similar drug that tends to have less weight gain but isn't generic and more expensive


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

EDCIJB said:


> My wife has been going to the gym and working out for at least a hour six days a week but still hasn't lost any weight. She is trying harder than ever. She told me that her doctor said that Zxprexa can cause weight gain. She is tired of people thinking that she is pregnant. I also don't find this extra weight very attractive. Does anyone have any suggestions on maybe some other medications that are good for treating depression but without the weight gain?


Zyprexa is in the same category with the following:

Brands - Generic Name

Zyprexa - Olanzapine*
Risperdal - Risperidone*
Seroquel - Quetiapine*
Abilify - Aripiprazole
Geodon - Ziprasidone
Invega - Paliperidone

From your question, I'm assuming you're in the United States.

The first 3 all have generics available. Risperidone has been available the longest, and I believe it to be significantly less expensive than either Olanzapine or Quetiapine

While weight gain is typical of these agents, many patients eventually adjust to the medication and the extra weight will eventually come back off.

But, if she's frustrated with Zyprexa, the Risperidone could be a cheaper (and better) alternative.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

If your wife has been on zyprexa for a while and her depression seems to be more under control, as it seems to be since she is able to work out so frequently, a complete med change might be something to talk with her doctor about.


----------



## northland (Apr 13, 2012)

Weight gain is a common side effect of antidepressants.

She's exercising regularly but still gaining.

Is she dieting too?

If not she's got to cut out the sweets, the carbs, and any alcohol.


----------



## EDCIJB (May 10, 2012)

She is trying to eat better. She has gotten more exercise the past two months since the whole time I have known her.


----------



## EDCIJB (May 10, 2012)

She went to the doctor yesterday. She didn't tell me until last night that she was even scheduled to see him. She told him that she was unhappy with the weight gain that is partially due to the Zyprexa. He told her that it was up to her but didn't even offer any good alternatives. With the amount of weight she has gained I have really lost a lot of physical attraction to her. She is also tired a lot and usually goes to bed pretty early.


----------

